# joint supplement



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

What do you give as a supplement for joint pain/ arthritis


----------



## Chris V (Apr 7, 2010)

I use a product from a company called Eniva. I don't use it for pain or arthritis, more of a precaution but I like it and the dogs do too.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

If it is for your dog here is the best I have found. My dealer takes it herself for severe arthritis. It really works. 

Animal Naturals Joint Strong
http://www.k9power.com/joint_strong.php

If your dog is getting older you may want to also use Young At Heart.
http://www.k9power.com/young_at_heart.php


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

I use my own stuff.
Glucosamine + MSM and if the dog has confirmed arthritis, add in the Flex HA (hyaluronic acid). 
If you use both the Gluc+MSM & HA, there is a "special" down at the bottom of the order blank. www.DocsDogNutriceuticals.iwarp.com



.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Joint Relief
[email protected]
936-348-2138


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

Im very happy with glycoflex as a joint supplement


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Thanks my vet suggested Dasaquin its a little expensive but I have heard good things about it will see if it works


----------



## jeffvanderwall (Sep 25, 2008)

My vet said to start with generic Chondroiton/Glucosamine. 1 step better is Cosequin DS which I have done for 2 months on my 7yr. old and I am happy with the results. If Cosequin does not work, go to Dasequin which is even better but more expensive.


----------



## 2azlabs4me (Mar 24, 2009)

The Glucosamine/Chondroitin has worked well for my 10 yr old lab. Been using it for a couple of months now.


----------

